# craving prawns!



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
I am not sure if this is a real craving or not.  I have not eaten prawns since finding out I am pg, did have them once when I didn't know I was preg.  However all weekend all I can think about is having a prawn sandwich.  Today I was in tesco's and gave in.  I know they are not recommended but I have to say it was the best tasting prawn sandwich I have ever had!       

How much of a no no are prawns?

Also I had lots of cramping pains over the weekend they had stopped for a bit so was feeling fairly relaxed, but they were quite strong on sat.  I am 9wks todya and have a scan on fri, does the baby have  a growth spurt around now??

I have had no spotting

Thanks for your help      
strawbs xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

don't worry too much about the sandwich that you have eaten, you obviously needed it.  

Next time you fancy prawns, have them in a hot cooked meal, so you know thewy are all ok. I used to buy the blue ones from the supermarket so I could see them turn pink and then know they were cooked properly.

Take care x


----------

